# DECEMBER FISHING COMPETITION - FINAL WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve
Date of Capture - 2nd December 2007
Kayak Type - Kingfisher (paddle)
Location - Camden haven river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead (58cm)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - shimano twinpower/t-curve combo with 6lb PE bass hard braid and 6lb fc leader and sx40
Conditions (optional) - bloody beutiful!!
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve
Date of Capture - 2nd December 2007
Kayak Type - Kingfisher (paddle)
Location - Camden haven river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead (50cm)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - shimano twinpower/t-curve combo with 6lb PE bass hard braid and 6lb fc leader and sx40
Conditions (optional) - bloody beutiful!!
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Name/UserName: Mark/Xerubus
Date of Fishing Trip: 1 December 2007
Kayak Type: Perception Swing "Happy Hooker"
Location: Banksia Beach, Bribie Island
Conditions: Flat as a tack.
Tale of Woe: It was either too calm for the fish, or I spent too much time ogling at the landscape


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName: Kerrie/Crazyratwoman
Date of Fishing Trip: 3 December 07
Kayak Type: Wavedance Kingfisher - paddle (the bestest)
Location: Nambucca River
Conditions: Sunny but windy as all hell
Tale of Woe: like i said... mega wind and i got drenched from the chop. got a small flattie and a brief tussle with a longtom, i got the sh!ts and went home.

I HATE WIND


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler - Jason/Squidder
Date of Capture - 2nd December 2007
Kayak Type - Cobra Fish n Dive (paddle)
Location - Bateman's Bay offshore
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Snapper 68.5cm, 3.8kg
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Wilson Live Fibre 6-8kg rod, Daiwa Laguna 3500 reel, 10kg Fins braid, 80lb leader, live yakka rigged on 2 x 5/0s


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Name/UserName Wigg
Date of Fishing Trip 041207
Kayak Type OK Prowler Elite (Paddle)
Location Long Reef
Conditions Started windy and choppy but calmed to near perfect
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) Hunting for kings but not a bad bicatch
5inch black and white Yum on a Nitro Magnum butt Stradic 4000 15lb braid


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Ash / Polylureosis
Date of Capture: 6 Dec 2007
Kayak Type: Hobie Outback
Location: Pumicestone passage, Bribie Island
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Estuary Cod / 40cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Baitcaster Daiwa TDA, 10lb Platil braid, 12lb vanish leader, 5" Terminator Snapback 7,0 Hook 1/8OZ
Conditions (optional): Bloody beautiful
Other Comments (optional): Wish I had landed the BIG MUMMA version.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

kraley said:


> I am SOOOO telling your wife you went fishing.


Just easing her into the reality of parenting.
Mum at home with the child - Dad away 'working' 8)


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Four fish to register from the one trip

Name/UserName of Angler: Paul /paulo
Date of Capture: 6 Dec 2007
Kayak Type: Hobie Revo
Location: Offshore Caloundra
Conditions (optional): 5-10 knots, a bit sloppy
Other Comments (optional): Best yak fish so far. 
Trip Report: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12282

Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Yellowfin Tuna/90cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Penn Mariner 10-15kg, Penn GT220 Overhead. 30lb pink bionic braid, 40lb Black Magic leader, Shallow diving bibbed minnow no name brand

Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper/70cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper/53cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper/53cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4-8kg Shimano Starlo Stick, Shimano Slade, 8lb Firewire, 12lb fluro leader, 1/4oz Nitro Saltwater 3\0 jig head and a 6" Atomic jerk minnow in smoke back disco.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcR+Rq0AADJfgAAQYOdxUC0tF4A/79/gMADtLBqZU9M0k0aaZDQaNNGTQzU9EKnpP1CNE2iHojGiMQMTTEGqemptU8k9T1Mg9I9TAgAHqBMMq7IiG2SwjCJa9lrW3XmFjFps9IUkWZwJ6zVBr/OgG2pMlLRCuAfK2hTsGAarXhzFgRBTAhUSiIRKYHq5bvnD2+52JSpe+n7LOiKgcCBlhEOS2AogtgNbG2to0CsSu51CZTvwjydpqzpTwgE4nchAzPfLGW4fZtamihUEdzGUoB+c4VqNaLnQEwIq6RoIqIl/aaJXG4CcNwLgL+UqJSCUvhjyjmOUl7Tgw6Bu7l7QuWvYwe3Z14hYU2RTCQRHjf7o5pNDRPGGq/i7kinChIYj8jVo


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Paul/ nodds
Date of Capture: 6th December 2007
Kayak Type: Hobie Revolution "tilldoo"
Location: Pumicestone Passage
Type and Size of Fish: Yellowfin Pike / 44cm
Tackle/ Line/ Lure Used: 6lb Fireline Braid, 6lb Penn Premium Leader, 1/12oz Nitro Jighead, 3"Gulp minnow (perl white)
Conditions ( Optional) No wind and just on sunset.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

name:couta1
date of capture:saturday december 8 2007
kayak type:stealth
locationffshore gold coast
conditions:calm
type and size of fish:22kg cobia(black kingfish)...length 1.48metres
fight:strong,long,hard and powerfull right to the end....over 45minutes and 1.5km of towing....
tackle used:shimano t-curve..penn 40lb mono...60lb supple black magic leader..penn 309 low ratio retrieve...whole tailor as bait


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

couta1 said:


> can i enter this fish...???


Nah - It's tooooooo Big.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - Breambo
Date of Capture - 8/12/07 
Kayak Type - RTM DISCO
Location - Lennox Head
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - 15cm bait
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - bait jig
Conditions (optional) perfect offshore conditions
Other Comments (optional) Have had a lot of bad luck this week with some big fish spitting the hook, culminating yesterday when I connected solidly to something big on my light rig, fished on a live pike on a jig head, and on its first run I stupidly released my palm from the Alvey to tighten the drag and had a slight overun, looping the 15lb line around the handle and snapped it like cotten. So dejected I will enter this in humility. ( I did get a few flathead, pike, slimeys, big eye (pictured), and a big ugly spikey multi coloured stone fish, but no comp entry and not what I was after !!!!)


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler fishingmik
Date of Capture 9 12 07
Kayak Type hobie revo
Location basspoint
Type and Size/Weight of Fish kingfish 66cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used daiwa tierra rd excellar reel with 20pnd braid 
Conditions (optional) ne winds to 15 
Other Comments (optional) caught #### loads of kings ita about time they come down here


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler - Brad Dicker (fishbrain)
Date of Capture - 1st December 2007 715am
Kayak Type - Prowler (paddle)
Location -  Brisvegas river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Threadfin Salmon 120cm 25-28pound
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Daiwa TDA 1500 reel spool with 8lb fireline 25lb fluorocarbon leader daiwa 6' 4 "Saltist e-treme L-wt jig stick rod & Jackell mask vib 60 gold colour
Conditions (optional) - Overcast - blow a dog off it's chain
Other Comments- Had a bow wave coming off the yak exhilarating runs took all my gear to the MAX just a great sensation.

View attachment 1


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Granpop
Date of Capture - 7 Dec 07
Kayak Type Hobie - Outback (the orange one )
Location - Moruya River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - 58 cm Flathead
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Squidgy Bass Rod, daiwa laguna reel, 8lb braid and 17 lb Vanish with an Atomic Prawn style softplastic
Conditions (optional) - Strong easterly (gale warning south of Ulladulla announced when I came in) with an outgoing tide. Difficult to control the Outback's drift to say the least
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: itchyant
Date of Capture: 9 Dec 2007
Kayak Type: Hobie Outback
Location: Tuross River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Whiting 34cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Daiwa TDR 2500, Dropshot rod, 4lb crystal fireline, 6lb leader, 35mm river2sea popper
Conditions (optional): Great
Other Comments (optional): First whiting on a popper


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Cid
Date of Capture: 1.12.07
Kayak Type: Hobie Sports
Location: Oyster Bay, Sydney
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead 44cm's
Tackle/Line/Lure: 4lb braid, 12lb fluoro leader, 1/12th oz jighead with a Gulp 3" minnow (pumpkinseed)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Paffoh
Date of Capture: 2.12.07
Kayak Type: Hobie Outfitter ( Pedal )
Location: Maloney's Beach, Bateman's Bay NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 37cm
Tackle/Line/Lure: 8lb Fireline XDS, 12lb FC Rock leader, Paternoster rig and smelly Prawn










Name/UserName of Angler: Paffoh
Date of Capture: 8.12.07
Kayak Type: Hobie Quest ( Paddle )
Location: Durras Lake, South Durras NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead 53cm ( New PB )
Tackle/Line/Lure: 4lb Crystal Fireline, 8lb Vanish leader, trolling an Ecogear Ck40.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

_Name/UserName of Angler_:- Daveyak
_Date of Capture_:- 9 Dec 07
_Kayak Type_:- Perception Swing (paddle)
_Location_:- King George Sound, WA
_Type and Size of Fish_:- Snook, 74cm
_Tackle/Line/Lure Used_:- 4.5 kg mono line with 6 kg fluro leader & Rapala X-Rap 10 deep
_Conditions_:- ~7 knot easterly with up to 1.5 metre swell.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Name/UserName WayneD
Date of Fishing Trip 9/12
Kayak Type Paddle
Location Wivenhoe
Conditions Perfect
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) Catfish take over this dam in summer so my hopes weren't high on catching a bass. Did managed to get a bass yakside but then my leader knot went ping and he swam away along with my mask vibe! DOH


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Vote 1 Breambo for the win :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: DaveyG
Date :9/12/07
Kayak Type: Prowler Elite (Paddle)
Location: Clovelly
Tale of Woe. CAught 3 undersized kings, a SGT BAker (big but no photos) and released a thumbfish. (see trip report)

Participation points only...(again)...Bugger


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name / Username of Anglerave/sbd
Fish Type:Samson fish
Length:40cm
Date/Time of Capture:01/12/07 app 0600
Location of Capture:Long Reef
Type of Lure/Bait used:s&p mojo
Comments:here

Name / Username of Anglerave/sbd
Fish Typeort Jackson shark
Length:115cm
Date/Time of Capture:02/12/07 app 0800
Location of Capture:Clovelly
Type of Lure/Bait used:squid on a jighead
Comments:here


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Name/UserName : Justcrusin32 / Dave
Kayak Type : Outback
Location : Morriset
Tale Of Woe: Just logging in for a tale of woe from last weekend with rawprawn and driftr on a sweetwater lake near morriset, bass were there but not on, then spent a week a jindabyne and not a fish out of the lake only got fish from the rivers that we walked into.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Name/UserName : Jeffo
Kayak Type : Ok prowler 13
Location : All over the south coast.
Tale Of Woe: Must have left the fishing mojo on the Shoalhaven river chasing Bass becuase since then I can't take a trick. beach / rocks / kayak = zero.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName : Kerrie/Crazyratwoman
Date of Fishing Trip : 9 December 07
Kayak Type : Wavedance Kingfisher
Location : Taylors Arm
Conditions : Nice in the morning, spent the morning driving around exploring for new places to go
Tale of Woe : After said exploring, we decided to go to Taylors Arm, soon as we got there, the thunder and lightning started, then the rain, so we waited...... and waited....... and waited........ for nada, it didn't stop goddammit!

worst ever comp for me


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Name/Username: PoddyMullet
Date: 5/12/07
Kayk: Perception Swing
Location: Point Cook
Conditions: Sou Eastrely 10-15knots and rising
Type and size: Snook 94cm
Tackle: Trolled Bomber B24A lure in blue/silver


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

But it's only 7am in WA!


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Congrats guys/gals!

I think 2008 is going to be a huge comp based upon the quality of fish people have been pulling in lately 

Awesome work mods and sponsor.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

great work mods and a big thanks to the sponsors. I am very happy to have finished in 8th place after only competing half the year :lol: :lol: lookout next year here I come

Lee


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Well done Podster, a deserved win. Watch out next year...

Congrats to the winners of this month, some truly fine fish there.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Great work guys, well done on this months entrys!

Well I am pretty happy, about 3 donuts worth of entrys and the standard points for legal fish for last 12 months ( Plus 20 extra for my Redfin ) has put me in 11th place, right in the middle of a Canberra Mod sandwhich... Top work to people like PC man, T Curve and Jeffo, high up the ranks!

Poddy, SBD, Poly and Ken,

Top work this year with those Snapper, Sharks, Squid ( And whatever Poly caught! )

Thanks Jaysea lures and Davey / Gatesy...


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats to all entrants and winners. And to Davey G, Gatesy and Squidder for the running of the comp and HoF. Finally to Jaysea for the prizes. I look forward to nother go around next year


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

yay 17th! i'm so happy to get in the top 20 thats for sure! i am DEFINATELY going offshore for next year hehehe

thanks everyone who organises the whole fishing comp, its great to look forward to competing every month with ppl who have a common interest and goal!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good onya the DaveyG and Gatesy....every man has his price and while I couldn't find DaveyG's that Gatesy is a cheap sort of wench! (although what exactly you'll do with 10kg of cucumbers is a mystery to me)  Thanks to ya both for the time and effort needed to run the comp too, never an easy thing to keep everyone happy with these sort of things and with levelling out the variety of fish taken each month....but the whole shebang rolled on and provided a national snapshot of seasonal catches around Oz. Great to have Jaysea Lures support too. Well done to SBD, Poly and anyone who finished above comp bad boy Squidder...and for that matter anyone who anyone who came in after comp bad boy Squidder...he's truely the John McEnroe of Australian Kayak Comp Fishing and will no doubt be kitted up with an akff headband in 08 as he disrupts the onwater calm 

Keep posting the really big stuff in next years comp Couta/Brain and co...that's the stuff the crowds log in to come and see!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done one and all, especially Poddy, Poly, SBD, Kraley, TCurve et al, who finished up the ladder so well because they GOT OUT AND HAD A GO EVERY MONTH..

A lot of the guys who finished top 10 didn't necessarily catch monster fish, but they ensured that they entered the comp every / most months and maybe boosted their points with a decent fish every now and again. HERES A THOUGHT.. If you had caught a legal fish every month and entered it in the comp you would have finished 8th... (So why did I only finish 19th :? :shock:  ) Hmmmmm.

When we first raised the concept/idea of the comp there were a lot of knockers and people who thought it would end in bickering, fighting and unsporting behaviour. I'm happy to see that the little seed we planted 18 months ago has now flourished and grown fruit, and is looking healthy for the future. 8)

Well done Poddy - as the overall 2007 AKFF Fishing Competition Winner you'll be receiving a very special AKFF goodies pack, and you are now entitled to poke fun at the rest of us for the next 12 months.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> And Poddy, never you mind what i am going to do with 10kg of cucumbers :shock:


i feel a new avatar coming on for Gatesy


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Well done Poddy and everyone who participated in this year's comp, thanks Gatesy and an extra big thanks to the original comp master DaveyG, who started it all off and has put a massive amount of time and effort into making the comp what it is today. 

As for this Poddy:


PoddyMullet said:


> Well done to SBD, Poly and anyone who finished above comp bad boy Squidder...and for that matter anyone who anyone who came in after comp bad boy Squidder...he's truely the John McEnroe of Australian Kayak Comp Fishing and will no doubt be kitted up with an akff headband in 08 as he disrupts the onwater calm


I quite like the idea of wearing an AKFF headband, and will be making as many trips to melbourne as I can to foil your attempts at winning next years comp, including throwing anchor lines at you whenever you hook up 8) :twisted:


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

*My Time is Near*


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

The prize pack made it's way south lately, with a whole bunch of goods to try out! Thanks to JAYSEA Lures again, these fella's really stepped up to the plate in sponsorship with a great range of HB's...well done and much appreciated JAYSEA! Also cheers to the DaveyG, Gatesy and the mod's


----------

